# Pmp MP3 Lectures series



## احمد خليل2006 (5 فبراير 2009)

ملفات لشرح PMP Certification

مابداخل الملف​​


PMP Lecture Series / 1 - Welcome.mp3	982.2 KB

PMP Lecture Series / 2 - INTRODUCTION TO PROJECT MANAGEMENT FRAMEWORK.mp3	3.4 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 3 - PROJECT LIFE CYCLE AND ORGANIZATION.mp3	1.8 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 4 - PROJECT MANAGEMENT PROCESSES.mp3	1.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 5 - PROJECT INTEGRATION MANAGEMENT.mp3 2.3 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 33 - Perform Quality Assurance.mp3	2.2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 34 - Perform Quality Control.mp3 8.3 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 35 - PROJECT HUMAN RESOURCE MANAGEMENT - Part 1.mp3 2.8 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 36 - Human Resource Planning.mp3 5.9 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 37 - Acquire Project Team.mp3	1.9 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 38 - Develop Project Team.mp3	2.8 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 39 - PROFESSIONAL AND SOCIAL RESPONSIBILITY.mp3	3.6 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 40 - PROJECT HUMAN RESOURCE MANAGEMENT - Part 2.mp3 275.4 KB

PMP Lecture Series / 41 - Manage Project Team.mp3	4.2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 42 - PROJECT COMMUNICATIONS MANAGEMENT.mp3 2.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 43 - Communications Planning.mp3 2.1 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 44 - Information Distribution.mp3 1.2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 45 - Performance Reporting.mp3	1.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 46 - Manage Stakeholders.mp3	2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 47 - PROJECT RISK MANAGEMENT.mp3 3.2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 48 - Risk Management Planning.mp3 3 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 49 - Risk Identification.mp3	2.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 50 - Qualitative Risk Analysis.mp3	2.2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 51 - Quantitative Risk Analysis.mp3	3.6 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 52 - Risk Response Planning.mp3	5.4 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 53 - Risk Monitoring and Control.mp3	2.9 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 54 - PROJECT PROCUREMENT MANAGEMENT.mp3 2.8 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 55 - Plan Purchases and Acquisitions.mp3	5.1 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 56 - Plan Contracting.mp3 2.4 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 57 - Request Seller Responses.mp3 2.1 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 58 - Select Sellers.mp3 2.2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 59 - Contract Administration.mp3 1.5 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 60 - Contract Closure.mp3 1.4 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 6 - Develop Project Charter.mp3 9.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 7 - Develop Preliminary Project Scope Statement.mp3 1.9 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 10 - Monitor and Control Project Work.mp3 2.4 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 11 - Integrated Change Control.mp3	3.8 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 12 - Close Project.mp3 3.1 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 8 - Develop Project Management Plan.mp3 3.1 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 9 - Direct and Manage Project Execution.mp3	1.6 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 13 - PROJECT SCOPE MANAGEMENT.mp3 2.2 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 14 - Scope Planning.mp3	2.8 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 15 - Scope Definition.mp3	6.6 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 16 - Create WBS.mp3	6 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 17 - Scope Verification.mp3	1.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 18 - Scope Control.mp3	1.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 19 - PROJECT TIME MANAGEMENT - Part 1.mp3	3.4 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 20 - Activity Definition.mp3	3.6 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 21 - Activity Sequencing.mp3	6.9 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 22 - Activity Resource Estimating.mp3	969 KB

PMP Lecture Series / 23 - PROJECT TIME MANAGEMENT - Part 2.mp3	381.8 KB

PMP Lecture Series / 24 - Activity Duration Estimating.mp3	3.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 25 - Schedule Development.mp3	6.4 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 26 - Schedule Control.mp3	1.3 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 27 - PROJECT COST MANAGEMENT.mp3	6.3 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 28 - Cost Estimating.mp3	7.9 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 29 - Cost Budgeting.mp3	2.1 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 30 - Cost Control.mp3	7.7 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 31 - PROJECT QUALITY MANAGEMENT.mp3 7.1 MB

PMP Lecture Series / 32 - Quality Planning.mp3 2.5 MB

audio_training_instructions.pdf 234.5 KB
​

طبعا عارفين انى الملف تورنت والملفات بحجم 200.06 ميجا بيت ب 63 ملف

وقريبا ان شاء الله سيكون الملف بروابط مباشرة لمن يعانى من التورنت ​


----------



## السيف الاخضر (6 فبراير 2009)

اخي احمد اولا الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك عنّا كل خير ان شاء الله

ثانيا لديك لك اسئلة ارجو منك ان تتكرم بالاجابة عليها ولك جزيل الشكر

1-ضغطت على اللنك فوجدت موقعا للتحميل, فسجّلت فيه ولكن لم يرسلوا لي ***** التأكيد ولذلك لم استطع ان ادخل! هل يجب عليّ التسجيل للتحميل؟

2- هل الملفات بصوت جيد؟ 

3- هل من الممكن ان تحملها على موقع آخر لا يتطلب اجراءات صعبة؟ 

اعذرني فانا لست معتادا على التحميل من المواقع...جديد على هالقصص يعني  

4- ما هو التورنت؟ 

بارك الله بكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## السيف الاخضر (7 فبراير 2009)

يا اخ احمد اجبنا الله يرضى عليك


----------



## وسام صيام (7 فبراير 2009)

ياريت احد يعطينا روابط مباشرة احسن من التورنت


----------



## السيف الاخضر (7 فبراير 2009)

الاخ احمد وعدنا قريبا ونحن بالانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (9 فبراير 2009)

*التورنت*



السيف الاخضر قال:


> اخي احمد اولا الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك عنّا كل خير ان شاء الله
> 
> ثانيا لديك لك اسئلة ارجو منك ان تتكرم بالاجابة عليها ولك جزيل الشكر
> 
> ...



اخى الكريم كل ماعليك تنصيب برنامج U TORRENT
وبذلك يصبح الملف شبيها بايقونة البرنامج وماعليك الا الضغط على الملف وبعدها يطلب منك اين تقوم بحفظ الملف وانتهى الامر وسيبة يحمل مع نفسة

شرح عن فكرة التورنت وكيفية العمل بها ومميزاتها التي تتميز بها عن باقي برامج المشاركة
اذا أنت متعود على برامج مثل WinMX أو Kazza أو أي نوع آخر من برامج تنزيل بنظم P2P .
هل سمعت احد يتكلم عن شيء يسمى البت تورنت وأنت متعجب بماذا يكون هذا النظام؟


اولا دعونا نتعرف على نظام المشاركة

طريقة عمل نظام P2P :


والان طريقة عمل البت تورنت:


دعونا بداية ان نتعرف على الصور وماذا تعنية

اولا التراكر او ما سمى المتتبع ( المتقصي )


فكر بان التراكر مثل بدالة الهاتف تعمل على ربط المستخدمين ببعض للتشارك بملف معين.
أنت تقترن بالمستخدمين الذين يتشاركون بالملف الذي ترغب به.

ثانيا سيدر ( ناشر ) ( seeder )



الناشر هو الشخص الذي يشارك الآخرين بالملف , بالضبط مثل الكازا ( Kazza )
أو الون مكس ( WinMX ) لديك ملفات بمجلد المشاركة أنت تتشارك مع الآخرين بهذه الملفات.
الذين هم بدورهم يقوموا بتحميلها منك.

ثالثا النظير ( مستنزف) ( PEER )



هذا هو الشخص الذي يرغب بالملف من الناشر، مرة اخي مثل الون مكس ( WinMX ) او الكازا ( Kazaa )
وهو الشخص الذي تراة في مربع رفع الملفات انهم يستقبلون الملف منك.

رابعا: ماهو التورنت اذا ( torrent.* )



التورنت هو ملف تقوم بتحميلة من الموقع، هو صغير في الحجم ، لكنه يحتوي على كل المعلومات
عن كيفية الارتباط بالمتتبع ( التراكر ) ومتى يتم الارتباط به وكيفية الحصول على الملف الذي ترغب بة.

الآن نأتي للشرح:

معظم برامج الـ P2P ( مستخدم لمستخدم ) مثل الون مكس والكازا تستخدم نظام للربط ( واحد لـ واحد ) حتى تستطيع
الحصول على الملف هذه الطريقة جيدة حتى يقوم الطرف الأخر بقطع الاتصال. التحميل سوف يتوقف ويجب عليك
الانتظار والانتظار وأيضا الانتظار وتدعي من كل قلبك أن الطرف الأخر يعيد الاتصال . وماذا إذا كان اتصال الطرف الأخر بطيء.
اذا كانت سرعة الرفع لدى الطرف الاخر بطيئة ( تقاس الف بت / الثانية ) , عندها سرعة التحميل لديك تكون بطيئة.

أذا ما هو الفرق الموجود بالبت ترونت ؟

بدلا من طريقة ( الواحد لواحد ) P2P البت تورنت يستخدم طريقة لربط عدد من المشاركين الكل يشارك بجزء من الملف.

قد يستغرب ,,, البعض جزء واحد من الملف؟
نعم جزء واحد من الملف هذا صحيح , اذا كنت انا اشارك بملف واردت ان ارفعة باقصى سرعة ممكنة , واعطي اكبر عدد من
المشاركين , اذا الطريقة المنطقية هي ان اقوم باعطاء كل شخص جزء مختلف من الملف. وبعدها يعني ان يقوم الاشخاص الذين
حصلوا على الجزء الاول من الملف ان يتبادلوا مع الاشخاص الذين لديهم الجزء الثاني والاشخاص الذين لديهم الجزء الثالث ان
يتبادلوا مع الاشخاص االذين حملوا الجزء الاول ... وهكذا حتى يكتمل الملف للجميع.
تصور انك حملت ملف من شخص ما بنظام البت تورنت وان يقوم الناشر بقطع الاتصال ... انها لاتهم حتى ولو كان هو اعطاك الجزء الاول
قبل ان يقطع الاتصال فهو ايضا قد اعطى غيرك الجزء الثاني وغيرهم الجزء الثالث ... الخ اذا انا استطيع ان اكمل التحميل منهم.
اذا هذا منطقي جدا!

بنظام الكازا والون مكس تبدا التحميل بـ 0 % صح؟
وايضا تقوم بتحميل 1 م.ب في كل مرة حتى تصل 100%. لكن ما الذي يحدث عندما تصل الى 95% ويقف التحميل لديك وتظل بالانتظار
حتى يقوم البرنامج بالبحث عن آخرين يتشاركون بنفس الملف.

لكن بالبت تورنت تختلف الطريقة , اذا حصل هذا وتوقفت عند 95% هناك شخص ما في مكان ما لدية الـ 5% المتبقية.

هل هذا منطقي؟ هو كذلك .

بالحقيقة لايمكنك معرفة اي جزء من الملف ان تحملة لانها تتغير بكل مرة تقوم بتحميل ملف. مثلا سوف تحمل الجزء الاخير ومن ثم الاوسط
او تبدا بالوسط ثم الاخير او الاول وهكذا. لكن لن يعمل معاك الملف الا بعد اكتمال جميع الاجزاء.

اذا اين هي البرامج؟



بمصطلحات البت تورنت البرامج المستخدمة تسمى عميل ( CLIENT ).

ومن البرامج المستخدمة:

ABC Client
Azureus
Bit Anarch
Bit Comet
Bit Lord
Bit Spirit
Bittorrent MAC
BT Manager
BT Original
++Bittorrent
!!Burst
Effusion
Experimental Client
G3 Client
Gnome Client
M1lk Client
Nova Torrent
PTC Client
Shadows (Bit Tornado)
Shareaza
Simple BT
Turbo BT
Torrent Storm
Torrent Topia
XBT Client


اللمف صوته وهمى نقى جدا وانا ححاول اعملة بروابط مباشرة​


----------



## السيف الاخضر (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك اخ احمد على هذا الشرح المفصّل


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (10 فبراير 2009)

*الملفات بروابط مباشرة*





الان الملفات بروابط مباشرة :75::75::75: وكمان ملفات Sample :20::20: علشان تشوفوا جودة الصوت :77::77::77:


http://www.4shared.com/file/86929059/c5a3ad39/lecture_seriespart1.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/86930694/53428400/lecture_seriespart2.html




​


----------



## mustafasas (10 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## وسام صيام (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزالك الله خيرا

لقد قمت بتجربة التورنت واتممت تنزيل الملفات قبل مشاركتك الاخيرة


تحياتي


----------



## السيف الاخضر (10 فبراير 2009)

روح يا اخ احمد الله يعزّك دنيا وآخرة


----------



## السيف الاخضر (10 فبراير 2009)

وسام صيام قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم وجزالك الله خيرا
> 
> لقد قمت بتجربة التورنت واتممت تنزيل الملفات قبل مشاركتك الاخيرة
> 
> ...


 
كفى يا شباب ما تحسسوني اني عبيط بالانترنت :10:

لم افهم شيءا عن التورنت وانزلتهم من الرابيدشير :75::75:


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (11 فبراير 2009)

انتو تامرو ياشباب بس عاوز اعرف رايكم فى الملفات


----------



## السيف الاخضر (11 فبراير 2009)

هم 60 ملف صح؟ زائد واحد للتعريف 

استمعت الى 3 وجربت الصوت في الباقين
بكل بساطة وبكلمتين رائع جدا

الله يبارك في وما يؤمر عليك ظالم


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (12 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة جزاك الله خير على هالمجهود وبارك الله في علمك وعملك

دمت بود


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (12 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة جزاك الله خير على هالمجهود وبارك الله في علمك وعملك

دمت بود


----------



## wolfsameh (18 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mo7amedsameer (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## gamal_abdulwahab (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thxxxx alooooooooot aloooooooooot


----------



## Yaser Shabana (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااا جدااااا


----------



## وحيد البيه (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Zizo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم بارك الله فيك و لكن السؤال هل هذه الدروس متوافقه مع اخر اصدار من pmbok ام لا ؟؟

شكرا مجددا


----------

